# Dangit



## jswordy (Jan 10, 2017)

Might have missed my chance to lager naturally this year...





Early February usually has a cool snap. I'll aim for that.


----------



## Mismost (Jan 10, 2017)

jswordy said:


> Might have missed my chance to lager naturally this year...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BE THE WEATHERMAN...all you need is chest freezer and a InkBirk controller,,,too simple. Now, how I can help you spend more of your money??


----------



## jswordy (Jan 10, 2017)

Mismost said:


> BE THE WEATHERMAN...all you need is chest freezer and a InkBirk controller,,,too simple. Now, how I can help you spend more of your money??



Not my game. Anybody can force it. I am a natural lagerer, and am uninterested in gadgetry. It is a bit tougher to do in the South, so the resulting beer is rarer and batch unique. I will get my chance first or second week of February, I think.


----------



## ceeaton (Jan 10, 2017)

jswordy said:


> Not my game. Anybody can force it. I am a natural lagerer, and am uninterested in gadgetry. It is a bit tougher to do in the South, so the resulting beer is rarer and batch unique. I will get my chance first or second week of February, I think.



You'd love it up here! I'm at 56*F in my basement, Oktoberfest blurping along, no off aromas that I can detect (first time I used this yeast). I miss my beer fridge, but I'm not about to move a new one down to the basement. Tore my bicep lugging the last one up the stairs. I'm aiming for two or three lagers a season, will keg one and bottle the other two for summertime quaffing. Much cheaper than making wine kits with more room to experiment, plus almost instant satisfaction (you can be drinking within a month or two).


----------

